
Using HOL4 to prove Fermat's Little Theorem - ColinWright
http://www.nicta.com.au/pub?doc=6061
======
hdevalence
For bonus points, use it to prove the "other" FLT...

~~~
freyrs3
Where the "bonus points" would probably be a Fields Medal if you could
mechanically crank out a proof of Fermat's Last Theorem.

------
witty_username
I read it as Fermat's Last theorem.

